# Bank account?



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about online banking? I have just logged on and it is showing that a cheque and direct debit have been taken but the date next to them is the 1st Dec?? Well thats not until monday so have they taken it or is it pending and the funds are still in my account?? I dont want to go drawing money out if its not there


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hiya,

I think the money is still in your acount but will be taken out first thing on monday morning - possibly before anything else can get paid in.


Hope this helps

roo x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks roo i rang the bank. Didnt know they were open on a saturday  They said any transactions due on a monday show on the weekend and *have* been taken  Good job that i had the money in to cover it really !

Sally xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Apparently direct debits they can take whenever they like !!! I said to them well whats the point of asking me for a date then for it to go out if you are going to take it several days early the only way you can guarantee it goes out on the day you want is via a standing order ..


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sally ~ i got fed up of them taking direct debits any time of the month which is ahy now all bills go from a seperate account   

standing orders  all the way


----------

